# Going downstairs to fill RO/DI bucket and I find....



## Washout (Apr 29, 2014)

I was carrying a bucket downstairs to fill with RO/DI water and right at the bottom of the steps I find this little guy, harmless...but man that had some shock value.

Off topic, but talk about a surprise hitch hiker! Luckily I had a bucket in my hands to put over top of it.


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

Stick him in the tank, he's harmless. Lol.


----------



## Washout (Apr 29, 2014)

Not enough carnivorous in my tank! If only I had a grouper tank!


----------



## arturo (Jun 29, 2014)

Wtf is that!? 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

That's pretty awesome! Are you going to keep him as a pet?


----------



## Washout (Apr 29, 2014)

Nope! Unfortunately there is a problem in the house because I've now found 2 more of these guys in the basement...not good lol...


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

what the heck, where do u live man?


----------



## BaRoK (Sep 10, 2009)

Perhaps it's another family living in the basement?


----------



## Washout (Apr 29, 2014)

Looks to be the case. I was hoping to get some kind of pest control in the house without anyone else finding out, unfortunately I wasn't the one who founds the second one...ugh.


----------



## johnnyriker (Nov 10, 2013)

Looks like a small garden snake. Not water snake by the looks of it. If it is a garden snake there pretty much just shock value but harmless.


----------



## Washout (Apr 29, 2014)

yeah it is, the count is up to 5 now that I've found lol...basically every time I go to fill a bucket of RO/DI water


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Nice garter snake ! Let him or her go back in the wild somewhere! Near a creek preferably. The prey on frogs and small inverts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

If you want to lure them in place a flat stone where the sun is at it's hottest during the day. They will be sitting on it during these cool days. Completely harmless but will musk all over you when threatened  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

